# Muscle cuts/toning



## pakkya (Apr 21, 2007)

I am coming out of a clean 4 month bulk and will be going into a cut mode. I have put on muscle mass. I am now looking for 'cutting' muscle mass (as opposed to cutting fats). I dont know how to describe it, but I want the muscle bulk to be slowly converted into lean muscle.

I have read somewhere do high reps lower weights with a slight increase in intensive cardio during cutting phase. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 21, 2007)

Don't do high reps with low weight. just another myth  . you want to focus on your diet(wich i'm sure you know) and add in cardio and keep training how its been. diet will be the most important along with some cardio.


----------



## Double D (Apr 21, 2007)

I would use not only metabolic work, but strength work as well.


----------



## slip (Apr 21, 2007)

pakkya said:


> I am now looking for 'cutting' muscle mass (as opposed to cutting fats). I dont know how to describe it, but I want the muscle bulk to be slowly converted into lean muscle.Thanks.



What you say, is totally wierd.  You want to lose muscle and not fat, but want to convert the muscle (bulk) into muscle (lean).  Converting muscle into muscle......my brain hurts.

Here is what I think you mean, and what most people want to do.

1. Lose fat
2. Keep the muscle you have gained
3. Look good as a result.

Correct?

You can't convert muscle into fat or gold or anything else.  Lose fat, gain fat, lose muscle, gain muscle, no converting.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

Muscle can do three things: get smaller, get bigger, say the same.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Muscle can do three things: get smaller, get bigger, say the same.



pff...whatever dude.  My muscles can get tone.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 21, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> Muscle can do three things: get smaller, get bigger, s*t*ay the same.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 21, 2007)

this is off topic, but the leaner i get, the less flab aggregates at the base of my penile shaft where it attaches to the pelvis.  at 8 percent body fat I can make my unit look a full inch longer.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Apr 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> pff...whatever dude.  My muscles can get tone.





Duncans Donuts said:


> this is off topic, but the leaner i get, the less flab aggregates at the base of my penile shaft where it attaches to the pelvis.  at 8 percent body fat I can make my unit look a full inch longer.





You guys should take this stuff on the road, lol.


----------



## pakkya (Apr 22, 2007)

slip said:


> What you say, is totally wierd.  You want to lose muscle and not fat, but want to convert the muscle (bulk) into muscle (lean).  Converting muscle into muscle......my brain hurts.
> 
> Here is what I think you mean, and what most people want to do.
> 
> ...



basically you are right. but i have seen ppl getting bulkier muscles and then cutting/leaning them out. i just wanted to know what would be the best way to go about doing this.  



P-funk said:


> pff...whatever dude.  My muscles can get tone.



yes, you can say toning muscles. P - what kind of workout/diet do you get into to achieve this?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ actually, I was being sarcastic.

RE: my diet and training


training: either total body workouts or upper/lower. periodized workouts, etc.


diet: healthy food.  lots of it.  not low carbs, not high protein.  just healthy stuff.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 22, 2007)

pakkya said:


> basically you are right. but i have seen ppl getting bulkier muscles and then cutting/leaning them out. i just wanted to know what would be the best way to go about doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you can say toning muscles. P - what kind of workout/diet do you get into to achieve this?



I already explained this.

Train your muscles to get bigger.


----------



## slip (Apr 22, 2007)

pakkya said:


> basically you are right. but i have seen ppl getting bulkier muscles and then cutting/leaning them out. i just wanted to know what would be the best way to go about doing this.



Basically I am right?

You still don't get it.  

There is no such thing as a bulky or lean muscle.  There is muscle, and there is fat.  You are seeing the usual cycle of someone getting bigger and putting on some bodyfat, then getting rid of the fat.

It is the level of bodyfat that will determine wether someone looks 'bulky' or lean, the muscles don't get 'fatter' or 'leaner'.


----------



## kcoleman (Apr 22, 2007)

pakkya said:


> basically you are right. but i have seen ppl getting bulkier muscles and then cutting/leaning them out. i just wanted to know what would be the best way to go about doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you can say toning muscles. P - what kind of workout/diet do you get into to achieve this?




Wow.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 22, 2007)

There is no specific type of muscle that is designated as lean muscle.  Muscle is lean by definition, because it is not adipose tissue (Fat).  You want more muscle definition, which is achieved by reducing the layer of fat sitting on top.


----------

